# Constipation



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi I'm currently stimming with Gonal F and sniffing with bureselin (excuse spelling, I don't have the box with me!) Can you take lactulose with these drugs as I'm suffering from constipation. Sorry for the delightful topic of conversation! Thanks x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes it's fine to use, doesn't interact with other drugs. 

All the best for treatment 

Mazx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Mazv,
Thank you so much for the reply and reassurance, thank goodness I can take it   I'll do tha right now........! 
Thanks again x


----------

